# Bought me a Kahr.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I picked up this CW45 last week, and took it to the range this morning. Wonderful pistol. It ran ball and 230 grain JHP's with aplomb. 








First magazine or two, I had to get used to the sights...was shooting a little high, but windage was spot on for me.








This is a really soft shooting .45, and I'm glad I was able to add it to the stable.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice group at 30 feet.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

pic said:


> Nice group at 30 feet.


Thanks. Started out way high, but got them in there. This pistol is a shooter!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Guess what? Bought another Kahr! This one is the CW9, actually traded in a G2C plus some cash, for it. Don't know how it will shoot yet, but if it does as good as the CW45, then I'll be happy.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

berettatoter said:


> Guess what? Bought another Kahr! This one is the CW9, actually traded in a G2C plus some cash, for it. Don't know how it will shoot yet, but if it does as good as the CW45, then I'll be happy.


Well, somehow my picture got jacked up, so here it is again.








CW9. Yeah, it shoots just as good as my CW45...just a little less recoil!


----------



## RayVa (Jan 30, 2019)

Always heard Kahr's were good. What's your opinion? Any negatives?

RayC


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got an MK40 all stainless. Great little gun but it's a bit on the heavy side. It's only slightly larger than my Remington RM 380. Some people shied away from them because Kahr Arms was founded by Justin Moon son of the late Rev. Sun Myung Moon.

I don't know about their polymer framed guns? But the MK and K series are extremely well made solid little pistols. I haven't had any issues with mine. The MK 40 is an outstanding little pocket gun. You can also get one in 9mm. the MK 9. At around $700 they're not cheap but you do get what you pay for. The "Elite" model goes for about $100 more and is polished stainless steel. Mine is the matte stainless steel model, I polished the flats of the slide and controls. I was surprised at how nice the matte finish was. It's more like a satin finish. They probably bead blasted it instead of sandblast. Depending on which model you get the polymer framed guns go for under $400.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I saw this thread earlier so I checked out their website. They have quite a few pistols available with prices from about $400 up to $1,000. Of course I looked mostly at those chambered in 45 ACP. 
The TP45 with Night Sights looked very good at $839. It's DAO and has the black polymer frame and stainless steel slide. With a 4" barrel and single stack 7 round magazine I assume it's about the same size as the Colt Commander.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I only have two Kahr pistols, but they are excellent. I actually like the triggers on them, better than any other pistols I own.

I could care less about a "Mooney" owning, and being the founder of, Kahr Arms. He's a gun enthusiast, so I could care less about who he calls God. His pistols are among the best out there, and his religion is none of my business.

I tend to like single-stack pistols, over double stack designs, so Kahr's quality and design features fills this bill for me. Yeah, their prices can be up there, but you will get a lifetime of service out of their "higher end" models. Even their polymer "budget" offerings are tough guns. 

The main reason I went with the CW series was obviously cost, but more important to me, was the barrels are standard rifling, and not polygonal. I know polygonal has some advantages, but not so much that overshadow my ability to shoot cast lead bullets, through the standard rifling versus not being able to shoot those rounds through polygonal. Hey, you never know when you might be limited to just being able to shoot lead cast bullets. JMHO.


----------

